# Another fire, 5 more deaths....



## rshuey (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.centredaily.com/2011/03/22/2599147/coroner-5-killed-in-altoona-pa.html

Happened this morning. tragic stuff.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, a tragedy.......


----------



## Alias (Mar 23, 2011)

Very sad.....


----------

